# World's Smallest Orchid



## luvsorchids (Nov 30, 2009)

New species, interesting article:

http://www.independent.co.uk/environment/nature/smallest-orchid-in-the-world-is-found-1831104.html

Susan


----------



## NYEric (Nov 30, 2009)

I love it! That's one of the reasons I want to go to Ecuador! Thanx for posting.


----------



## Drorchid (Nov 30, 2009)

That is soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo small!

I don't think I will try to pollinate it :rollhappy:

Robert


----------



## Drorchid (Nov 30, 2009)

So, if this is the smallest orchid in the world what would the largest orchid flower by either size or by weight be?

Robert


----------



## nikv (Nov 30, 2009)

I seem to recall reading about a newly discovered Sobralia species in Peru that is supposed to be the tallest orchid, but I don't know about the largest. I'd guess that probably Paph. sanderianum would have the longest petals. In terms of weight, maybe one of the larger Stanhopea species.


----------



## goldenrose (Nov 30, 2009)

Must have had his magnifying glass out!


Drorchid said:


> I don't think I will try to pollinate it :rollhappy:Robert


:rollhappy::rollhappy: Don't you like challenges? :wink:


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 30, 2009)

I wonder what does pollinate it???


----------



## rdlsreno (Nov 30, 2009)

OMG!! That is small!!!

Ramon


----------



## NYEric (Nov 30, 2009)

I wonder how much smaller it is than Platystele umbellata?


----------



## Lanmark (Nov 30, 2009)

SlipperFan said:


> I wonder what does pollinate it???



It would be interesting to find out wouldn't it?! 

I Googled out of curiosity to learn the sizes of some of the smaller flying insects in the world and I came up with Fairy Flies which measure .20 mm in length and the North American Feather-winged Beetle which measures .25 mm in length. Apparently there's some similar itty bitty critter in Ecuador whose job it is to pollinate these tiny flowers. Amazing!


----------



## Kevin (Nov 30, 2009)

Drorchid said:


> So, if this is the smallest orchid in the world what would the largest orchid flower by either size or by weight be?
> 
> Robert



Wouldn't that be Grammatophyllum speciosum?


----------



## JeanLux (Dec 1, 2009)

cool!!! Thanks!!! Jean


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Dec 1, 2009)

Crazy...


----------

